

Craigslist, 3taps and APIs - Suing service providers is bad for the Web - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/10/craigslist-3taps-api-infrastructure/

======
njyx
The original article is here: [http://allthingsd.com/20121001/mashery-is-the-
latest-to-be-s...](http://allthingsd.com/20121001/mashery-is-the-latest-to-be-
snared-by-craigslists-copyright-crusade)

------
Oulrij
Simply pathetic... The founder of Craig list should rather provide an open API
instead of raising walls around his website and suing everybody he can.

